# Fitted snowpants for women



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's what you need to do prior to getting suggestions. Take photos of yourself and post them here. Full body and use your imagination please. This way we can evaluate your needs thoroughly.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out http://oakleyvault.com/


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

agreed, we need pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I totally knew this thread would go this way...


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Florac said:


> I totally knew this thread would go this way...


Hey, I made a suggestion. You're the one that started by talking about your butt getting really wet. :laugh:

On a serious note, Oakley makes really good stuff and have XS. If it works for Gretchen Bleiler it should be good enough for you.

Or you can check out SierraSnowboard.com and look at getting the best pants in the industry, IMO, the 686 Original Cargo.


----------

